# New Facebook & Twitter Icons



## Xaios (Apr 5, 2013)

...what they be?


----------



## Sofos (Apr 5, 2013)

One links you to the Facebook page, the other to Twitter.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 5, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> One links you to the Facebook page, the other to Twitter.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 5, 2013)

Links to inactive, lowly subscribed fan pages!


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 5, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> One links you to the Facebook page, the other to Twitter.


I tried this and it worked.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MetalDaze (Apr 5, 2013)

Is Alex going to be the only one tweeting?


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 5, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Is Alex going to be the only one tweeting?



Presumably, yeah. He took the logins back a while ago.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 6, 2013)

Remember when we used to use the Facebook to freak out whenever the site was down?


----------

